# von 35mm² auf 16 und 4mm² aber wie



## sonic_229 (2 April 2011)

Hallo, ich baue grade für einen Bekannten einen Schaltschrank der eine Pumpe mit 22kW zwei Motoren mit 13kW. Die Zuleitung ist ein 35mm² und auf den Sanftstarter des 22 kW motors gehe ich mit 16mm² auf die anderen mit 6mm².

Die Querschnitte kann ich nicht mehr ändern, mein Problem ist nun das ich nicht weiß wie ich den Querschnitt verrinder kann. Denn ich gehe von der Eingangsklemme 35mm² auf den Hauptschalter mit einer 35mm² Leitung das ist ja auch kein Problem. Aber wie soll ich jetzt den Hauptstromkreis weiter verdrahten? Denn auf die Sanftstarter der 13 kW motoren kann ich keine 35mm² Leitung klemmen. Das einfachste wäre eine Sicherungsreihe auf die ich mit der 35mm² Leitung gehe aber die Klemmen müssten großgenug sein um zwei 35mm² Abern unterzu klemmen. Was würdet ihr an meine Stelle machen?


----------



## nico (2 April 2011)

Ich würde ein Sammelschienensystem aufbauen. Darauf gehst du dann mit deinen 35mm² Leitungen. Für N und PE bzw. PEN machst du ebenfalls einen Schienenblock. Auf das Schienensystem werden dann die Vorsicherungen aufgesteckt. Nach den Sicherungen kannst du dann mit dem gewünschten Querschnitt auf deine Sanftstarter gehen.

http://www.woehner.de/de/produkte/katalog-intro.html


----------



## sonic_229 (2 April 2011)

Ja das geht, ich habe den Schrank aber schon gebaut gibt es auch noch ein System für eine Hutschiene?


----------



## Hermann (3 April 2011)

Reihenklemmen mit Brücken ?!?


----------



## element. (4 April 2011)

Wie hoch ist denn deine Vorsicherung? Dürfen beide Motorstarter so hoch vorgesichert werden?
Wenn die 35mm² nur aufgrund der Leitungslänge nötig sind, könnte man nach dem Hauptschalter mit 25mm² weitergehen und eine Zählerklemme ("Hauptleitungsabzweigklemme") zum Verteilen verwenden.


----------



## sonic_229 (4 April 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn deine Vorsicherung? Dürfen beide Motorstarter so hoch vorgesichert werden?
> Wenn die 35mm² nur aufgrund der Leitungslänge nötig sind, könnte man nach dem Hauptschalter mit 25mm² weitergehen und eine Zählerklemme ("Hauptleitungsabzweigklemme") zum Verteilen verwenden.




Alle Motoren können gleichzeitig an sein. Ich komme mit einer 70 mm² Leitung auf eine Unterverteilung und dann mit 35mm² in den Schrank. Meine Vorsicherung wird 100A.


----------



## element. (4 April 2011)

In dem Fall würde ich doch eher auf ausreichende Reihenklemmen gehen.
Bitte in den Datenblättern schauen, ob die Motorstarter mit 100A vorgesichert werden dürfen. Ich hätte da Zweifel.


----------



## sonic_229 (4 April 2011)

element. schrieb:


> In dem Fall würde ich doch eher auf ausreichende Reihenklemmen gehen.
> Bitte in den Datenblättern schauen, ob die Motorstarter mit 100A vorgesichert werden dürfen. Ich hätte da Zweifel.



die 100A sind für den Schrank ich möchte von Hauptschalter auf Sicherungen gehen und dann auf die Motorstarter. Wenn ich reihen klemmen nehme kann ich aber nicht einfach den Querschnitt der Leitung verringern. So habe ich das mal gelernt oder ist das nicht mehr so?


----------



## nico (4 April 2011)

Die Idee mit den Reihenklemmen kam ja daher weil du geschrieben hast, dass du nicht mit zwei Adern unter die Anschlussklemme kommst. So könnte man die Leitungen von den klemmen aus einzeln zu den Sicherungen verdrahten. Kabelquerschnitt darf dabei aber nicht reduziert werden. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht passt kann man auch noch Stiftkabelschuhe verwenden.


----------



## sonic_229 (4 April 2011)

nico schrieb:


> Die Idee mit den Reihenklemmen kam ja daher weil du geschrieben hast, dass du nicht mit zwei Adern unter die Anschlussklemme kommst. So könnte man die Leitungen von den klemmen aus einzeln zu den Sicherungen verdrahten. Kabelquerschnitt darf dabei aber nicht reduziert werden. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht passt kann man auch noch Stiftkabelschuhe verwenden.




In einem Beitrag wurde mir ein Schinensystem vorgeschlagen. Gibt es denn nicht Sicherungs Blöcke die ich auf eine Hutschiene klemmen kann und Großgenug sind um 2 35mm² Abern unter eine Klemme zubekommen?


----------



## nico (4 April 2011)

Das Schienensystem habe ich vorgeschlagen, weil das die sauberste Lösung ist. Hast du denn keinen Platz mehr für doppelte Einspeiseklemmen, oder wo liegt jetzt das Problem? Sonst such mal nach Lasttrennschaltern. Die kann man auf Hutschiene montieren und gibt es locker bis 100A.


Edit: Schau mal hier ab Seite 71 unter Z-SLS. Da gibt es auch Einspeise-Doppelklemmen und Sicherungen bis 63A:

http://www.flipedia.de/824

Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich


----------



## ALBundy (19 April 2011)

1.Also die schönste Lösung ist, wie nico schon geschrieben hat Sammelschienen mit Sammelschienenadaptern. 

2.Dann Kann man uk 35 n Reihenklemmen mit Brücken setzen für die Vervielfältigung der Abgänge. Davon könntest du pro Phase mit 16 qmm NSGAFÖU abgehen z.B auf Sicherungen etc. und mit 35qmm.

3. Mit 35qmm Auf D02 Linocur Lasttrennschalter, diese mit 3ph.-Schiene verbinden und fertig...

http://www.woehner.de/de/produkte/l...-d0-sicherungslastschalter-3-polig/31314.html


----------



## mrtommyt (16 November 2011)

Hallo,
möchte mal das Thema wieder aufgreifen...ich hab ein ähnliches Problem...
komme mit 10² vom Hauptschalter und gehe damit auf einen Motorschutzschalter Größe S0, von diesem muss ich weiter auf einen der Größe S00 nur passt hier maximal 4² drunter...wegen zwei MS wollte ich jetzt kein Schienensystem einbauen und den MS in Größe S00 gibt es nicht mit der gleichen Stromstärke in S0.

Welche Chance hab ich ohne Schiene?

was mir noch einfällt...bei dem Schienensystem sind doch auf den Adaptern auch sehr geringe Querschnitte zu den einzelnen MS geführt...sind dies normale Leitungen oder kurzschlußsichere?

Gruß
tommy


----------



## knabi (17 November 2011)

Hallo,

von SIEMENS gibt's z.B. diese Einspeiseklemmen für die Leistungsschalter S00/S0:

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/goos/catalog/Pages/SearchResult.aspx?search=3rv19155a&exact=n

Da kannst Du einen S00 direkt bis zu 25mm² (mehrdrähtig) bzw. 16mm² (feindrähtig, Aderendhülse) einspeisen.
Von anderen Herstellern sind ebenfalls entsprechende Bauteile verfügbar.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mrtommyt (17 November 2011)

Hallo Holger,

hab leider die Cage Version 3rv2011-1GA25 - ansonsten auch ne gute Lösung. Gibt es noch ne andere Idee?

Werd ansonsten hinter dem HS einen D02 Sicherungssockel setzen und auf 25A begrenzen und dann mit 4² weiter gehen....


----------



## knabi (17 November 2011)

Dann würde ich in dem Fall eher kurzschlußfeste Leitung 1,5mm² nehmen. Das Ding hat ja max. 6,3A, sollte also mehr als ausreichen. Dafür extra einen Sicherungssockel? Nee....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mrtommyt (17 November 2011)

das wär auch ne Möglichkeit...bin ich aber im allgemeinen nicht son Freund von...thx


----------



## mrtommyt (17 November 2011)

...so nochmal ich...wär ja auch zu schön gewesen mit kurzschlußsicheren Leitungen...H07RN-F von Lapp 1,5² hat einen Aussendurchmesser von 5,7-7,1(?) was zu groß ist. Die maximal passenden 4² H07V-K haben nur 4,3mm als Außendurchmesser.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (17 November 2011)

Geht es evtl mit diesem hier?

http://www.elektronetshop.de/dokumente/artikel/FotoKlein/P_NSB0_XX_00505i300300.jpg

Ansonsten nehm ich gern nen Schmelzsicherungssockel - bei den von Wöhner D02 kommt man bis zu 35mm² bzw 2x 16mm² bequem drunter. Und dann ggf 2 Stück als Vorsicherungen zum Aufteilen


----------



## mrtommyt (18 November 2011)

Der wird auch nicht gehen. Bei den MS (neue Bauform) mit Cage werden die Kabel von vorne eingeführt. Wie schon gesagt, habe ich jetzt einen 3-poligen Schmelzsicherungssockel 5SG5701 direkt hinter dem HS und gehe dann mit 4² weiter. Das ganze Problem besteht ja darin, das der Schrank einen 32CEE Stecker hat. Nur sind die Vorsicherungen zu 99,99% 35A...also reichen 4² in der Zuleitung nicht. Hätte ich das ganze eher mit bekommen wär ich mit dem kleinen modularen Schienensystem 3RV2917-1A besser gefahren.


----------

